# Garantie für Corsair RMx Serie



## 04_alex_4 (13. Juli 2016)

*Garantie für Corsair RMx Serie*

Hallo,
Auf der Webseite von Corsair steht 10 jährige Garantie. Wenn man Video zu den Netzteilen anschaut (auf derselben Webseite), wird dort von 7 Jahren gesprochen und auf der Verpackung steht auch 7 Jahre.

Was ist denn richtig?

Welchen Anspruch hat man als Endkunde?

7 oder 10 Jahre.


----------



## Bluebeard (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Garantie für Corsair RMx Serie*

Hi. Die Garantie für die RMx Serie wurde vor Kurzem auf 10 Jahre verlängert. Dies gilt für alle Netzteile dieser Serie, inklusive der bereits verkauften.


----------



## 04_alex_4 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Garantie für Corsair RMx Serie*

Vielen Dank!
Überlege mir so eins zuzulegen.


----------



## Bluebeard (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Garantie für Corsair RMx Serie*

Sofern du Fragen hast, kannst du diese gerne jederzeit hier stellen.


----------

